# Ringworm?



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I don't know what this is, and I thought I'd ask you all before I call the vet on Monday. I just noticed earlier tonight that she has a little red circle on her lower belly area. It's not raised or anything and it's the only one she has. It's no bigger than a Tic Tac, for lack of better comparison. Could this be ringworm, or do you think it's something else? I'm scared to have her on my bed or lap anymore, and I'm worried I might have gotten it on me since I just noticed it. She's sleeping in her bed on the floor now and is very sad.  What should I do? Thanks in advance!

P.S. While I found the red spot, I found a flea crawling on her, too. Do you think it could be a flea bite? What do those look like? I'd rather it be that than ringworm!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It could be ringworm or it could just be a scratch or a poke mark from who knows what. Puppies get into all sorts of things. Try not to worry about it too much and take her in to the vet like you are going to on Monday.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg lexie! what have u done, did u roll around with a flea party again? i wish you lots of luck at the vets if you decide to go


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 4, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> omg lexie! what have u done, did u roll around with a flea party again? i wish you lots of luck at the vets if you decide to go


It seems like she has been hangin' out with the fleas lately! I'm going to check her in the morning(it's 2:30 am now) to see if the little spot has gotten better. I'm hoping it's just a flea bite or little boo boo. Maybe I'm just being a worry wart.  I don't want to go to the vet since she just went Thursday for her rabies shot and flea medicine which I thought we gave her... I'll have to check on that, and I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 4, 2009)

Okay, I've got an update. I'm pretty sure it's a flea bite because I see a little mark in the middle where she must have gotten bitten. So the red spot must just be the irritation from it. I'm not as worried now and she has been given back the right to be in my lap or bed.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

That is good...I think..right...you wanted it to be fleas..not ringworm. How do you get rid of fleas ??


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

great to hear it's not those awful worms!  yay lexie! dont let those fleas bite you!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

isn't ringworm a fungal infection ? anyway don't get eaten up by fleas...


----------

